# Drywalling around a double vent pipe



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

OK so what's the question. How to sheetrock around it?
Back up and take another picture so we can see what's on the left side.


----------



## DIbrYan (Jan 25, 2013)

Yes, how would you? Do I add a collar around? I'm worried about heat. I tried to find the answer regarding distance the drywall needs to be from the pipe. I am thinking 1/4 to 1/2 in, but am not 100 pct sure.


----------



## eclark (Jan 23, 2012)

That's single wall smoke pipe. No combustibles (wood, Sheetrock, etc) within at least an inch if i remember right. I'd leave it open for access though. Or install metal ceiling around it. But no metal touching it.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

GJ! My hometown!

Why do you want to finish around it? Why not just frame a couple walls with a door for access and leave it as is?


----------



## DIbrYan (Jan 25, 2013)

I could probably do that. Was just trying to do it the right way. Brock, is Tory your brother? If so I went to school with you guys at holy family.


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

DIbrYan said:


> I could probably do that. Was just trying to do it the right way. Brock, is Tory your brother? If so I went to school with you guys at holy family.


That's me alright!


----------



## DIbrYan (Jan 25, 2013)

Cool. I see you're an avid poster here. What're you doing over in Denver?


----------



## brockmiera (Oct 9, 2012)

I've been selling steel buildings and structural steel for about 11 years now. What about you?


----------



## DIbrYan (Jan 25, 2013)

I've been in the army about 17 1/2 yrs. I'm currently active with the army national guard as an operations manager for construction engineers down in montrose.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

how about a piece of durock ? are you wanting to put insulation around those vents ? roxul may work.


----------

